# King Pigeon needs good home - Marin County, CA



## magwhls (Oct 29, 2003)

Hello, I am not a member of this group but someone suggested I post here. I volunteer at a wildlife hospital in San Rafael, CA and a person brought them a beautiful white king pigeon last Friday. They could not take it in because it's not "wildlife", so I took it the Marin Humane Society, which is a wonderful shelter. They will try to find it a home, but I know it won't be that easy, so I'm posting here. If you are interested you can contact Marin Humane directly or contact me at [email protected] 

Thanks.
Maggie


----------



## gogo45 (Dec 21, 2008)

*ok*

i will take it


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

gogo45 said:


> i will take it


This post was from 2003..........


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

oh gogo  lol


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*But beautiful white king pigeons still need homes!*

The original post is from 2003 but I've got lots of foster kings today in need of wonderful forever homes as do shelters throughout the Northern California area. If you're serious about adopting, contact a shelter (for example SF Animal Care & Control at 415 554-6364 or submit for adoption at MickaCoo

Thanks!


----------

